# Best way to update many FreeBSD servers with one job ?



## mmy (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello
I need to know have any way to update 40 freebsd server with one job ?
What are doing admins to keep all of the freebsd servers up to date ?


----------



## tingo (Sep 4, 2011)

I only have my personal machines, so I update them one by one. But there are tools like sysutils/cfengine3 which are made for the task of managing many servers.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2011)

Also have a look at sysutils/bsdadminscripts, especially pkg_upgrade(1).


----------



## da1 (Sep 11, 2011)

sysutils/puppet could be another option.


----------

